

All Software Problems Are People Problems – Interview with Roy Osherove - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/all-software-problems-are-people-problems-interview-with-roy-osherove/

======
lukaslalinsky
This was probably my most important realization in the last year or two. The
largest problem in software development is communication. No technical skills
matter if people don't talk to each other.

